# ~*~ The Ultimate 1911 Links Thread ~*~



## Brass Balls

*AMMO MANUFACTURERS*

http://www.black-hills.com/
http://www.doubletapammo.com/ **
http://www.federalcartridge.com/
http://www.georgia-arms.com/ **
http://www.hornady.com/ **
http://lancerammo.com/ **
http://www.nsksales.com/ **
http://www.reedsammo.com/ **
http://www.remington.com/
http://www.texas-ammo.com/ **
http://www.winchester.com/

* ** sells direct to public*

*AMMO RETAILERS*

http://www.aimsurplus.com/
http://www.ammoman.com/
http://www.ammunitionstore.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.thehuntingshack.com
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.miragetechnologies.net/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.northwestloading.com/
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/
http://www.streichers.com/

*AUCTION SITES & BULLETIN BOARDS*

http://www.auctionarms.com/
http://www.gunsamerica.com/
http://www.gunbroker.com/

*FFL DEALERS*

http://www.budsgunshop.com/
http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/
http://www.floridagunexchange.com/home.html
http://www.impactguns.com/store/
http://www.migunslingers.com/
http://www.mikessportshop.com/
http://www.onpointfirearms.com/
http://www.ordnanceoutsellers.com/
http://www.sportingarms.com/
http://www.tacticaldefense.net/
http://www.tenpercentfirearms.com/
http://www.whittakerguns.com/

*FORUMS*

http://www.10mmtalk.com/
http://forums.1911forum.com/
http://www.1911og.org/forum/
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/
http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/index.php
http://www.glocktalk.com/
http://www.handgunforum.net/
http://www.louderthanwords.us/forum/
http://forum.m1911.org/
http://www.pistolsmith.com/index.php
http://www.sigforum.com/
http://smith-wessonforum.com/
http://www.tacticalforums.com/
http://www.thehighroad.org/

*GRIPS*

http://www.2rco.com/
http://www.1911pistolgrips.com/grips.php
http://www.alumagrips.com/
http://www.carboncreations.com/
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com
http://www.czgrips.us/1911.htm
http://davidsonknives.com/grips/grips.htm
http://www.ergogrips.net/gm.html#XT
http://www.esmeralda.cc/
http://fineturnage.com/
http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/ <- Hakan Pek Grips
http://www.getgrip.com/ <- Hogue grips
http://www.herrett-stocks.com/
http://www.simonichknives.com/gunner.htm
http://www.vzgrips.com/grips.html
http://www.wickedgrips.com/
http://www.woodgrips.com/

*GUNSMITHS*

http://www.actionsbyt.com/
http://www.theactionworks.com/Default.htm
http://www.apwcogan.com/
http://www.berryhillguns.com/
http://www.clarkcustomguns.com/
http://www.ctbrian.com/
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/
http://www.egw-guns.com/
http://www.fletchercustompistols.com/
http://www.geminicustoms.com/
http://www.heinie.com/
http://www.jardinescustom.com/
http://www.kingsgunworks.com/
http://www.m-guns.com/
http://www.novaksights.com/ 
http://www.precision-gunworks.com/Home.aspx
http://www.robarguns.com/DesktopDefault.aspx
http://www.rodgerspistolsmithing.com/
http://www.rogersprecision.com/
http://www.signaturegrade.com/sg/index.html
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.tusseycustom.com/
http://www.yost-bonitz.com/

*HARD PARTS*

http://1911store.com/
http://www.lesbaer.com/
http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/parts.htm
http://www.caspianarms.com/
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/
http://www.e-gunparts.com/
http://www.egw-guns.com/
http://www.gunaccessories.com/1911/default1911.asp
http://www.kingsgunworks.com/
http://www.nowlinguns.com/
http://www.smithandalexander.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm

*HOLSTERS*

http://www.akerleather.com/
http://www.alessileather.com/
http://www.andrewsleather.com/
http://www.blackhawk.com/
http://www.blackhillsleather.com/
http://www.blade-tech.com/index.php
http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/
http://www.bulmangunleather.com/
http://www.comp-tac.com/
http://www.c-rusty.com/
http://www.delfatti.com/
http://www.desantisholster.com/
http://www.donhume.com/
http://www.epsaddlery.com/
http://www.fist-inc.com/
http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/
http://www.usgalco.com/
http://garritysgunleather.com/
http://www.grandfatheroak.com/
http://www.haugenhandgunleather.com/
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/
http://www.holsters.org/ <-- Horseshoe leather
http://www.kdholsters.com/
http://www.kirkpatrickleather.com/
http://www.kramerleather.com/
http://www.lightningarms.com/
http://www.mernickleholsters.com/
http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.mitchrosen.com/
http://www.raftersgunleather.com/
http://www.rfholsters.com/rfholsters/
http://www.sidearmor.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/rlcompanyusa/tugu.html <- Tucker Gunleather
http://www.wellsmade.com/

*MAGAZINES*

https://www.metalformmagazines.com/style.asp
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com 
http://www.precisionsights.com/about.html
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm

*MANUFACTURERS*

http://www.auto-ordnance.com/
http://www.lesbaer.com/
http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/pistols.asp
http://www.cz-usa.com/01.09.php
http://www.detonicsusa.com/
http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/customhandguns.htm
http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/
http://www.kimberamerica.com/index2.php
http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/
http://www.nowlinguns.com/
http://www.olyarms.com/
http://www.paraord.com/pages/main.html
http://www.rockriverarms.com/
http://www.shootersarms.com.ph/
http://www.sigarms.com/
http://www.smith-wesson.com/
http://www.springfield-armory.com/
http://www.stiguns.com/
http://www.sviguns.com/
http://www.valtrousa.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/

*MEGA RETAILERS*

http://www.brownells.com/
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd/default.asp
http://209.35.233.21/miva/merchant.mv <- D&R Sports
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.reddiamondonline.com/

*PHOTOGRAPHS*

http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/1911s.html

*REFINISHING*

http://www.apwcogan.com/
Black T - Walter Birdsong - 601-939-7448
http://www.ccr-refinishing.com/
http://www.fordsguns.com/index1.htm
http://www.larsontactical.com/
http://m1tactical.com/
http://www.mahovskysmetalife.com/
http://www.originalmetaloy.com/
http://www.robarguns.com/DesktopDefault.aspx
http://www.shootiniron.com/
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.tusseycustom.com/

*RESEARCH*

http://www.blindhogg.com/ <- help for the home gunsmith
http://www.m1911.org/m1911dt.htm
http://www.model1911a1.com/
http://proofhouse.com/
http://www.sightm1911.com/
http://www.geocities.com/mr_motorhead/10tech.html <-- 10MM 1911 info

*SIGHTS*

http://www.crimsontrace.com/
http://www.dawsonprecision.com/
http://www.heinie.com/
http://www.meprolight.com/
http://www.mmcsight.com/
http://www.novaksights.com/
http://www.precisionsights.com/about.html
http://www.trijicon-inc.com/home.cfm
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm
http://www.yost-bonitz.com/products/


----------



## Brass Balls

*SPRINGS*

http://www.gunsprings.com/
http://www.sprinco.com/recoil.html
http://www.ismi-gunsprings.com/

*TRAINING*

http://www.awt-co.com/
http://www.blackwaterusa.com/
http://www.combatshootingandtactics.com/
http://www.defense-training.com/ <- John Farnam
http://www.frontsight.com/
http://www.gunsite.com/
http://www.guntactics.com/
http://www.opstraining.com/
http://www.personaldefensetraining.com/
http://www.shivworks.com/ <- South Narc
http://www.shootrite.org/
http://www.southernexposuretraining.com/
http://www.suarezinternational.com/
http://www.tacticalresponse.com/
http://www.thunderranchinc.com/
http://www.tridentconcepts.com/index.asp
http://www.yfainc.com/index.htm <- Louis Awerbuck

*WEAPON MOUNTED LIGHTS*

http://streamlight-flashlights.com/
http://www.surefire.com/


----------



## Baldy

Heck of a job there BB. Thanks.


----------



## Rustycompass

*~ Burnin' that midnight oil, huh...?*

Brass,
You've been workin overtime. I'm always lookin for good sites. Nice work... :smt023


----------



## 2400

Excellent job, here's one you missed for parts.

www.brownells.com


----------



## jwkimber45

Hey js or ship, can we say STICKY?????


Nice work BB, Tanks


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Hey js or ship, can we say STICKY?????
> 
> Nice work BB, Tanks


Sorry, that is too hard to spell, and I hate it when my hands stick to the keyboard


----------



## Rustycompass

~ I just added the page to my favorites, instant sticky.... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

I was joking... I already sticked it


----------



## jwkimber45

Shipwreck said:


> I was joking... I already sticked it


SWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!


----------



## waterburybob

WOW - really great list.


----------



## Brass Balls

2400 said:


> Excellent job, here's one you missed for parts.
> 
> www.brownells.com


Thanks guys! I ran into a 10k character max per post so posted two which should leave plenty of room to add any other useful links.

Brownells is there I just included them in a seperate category called "Mega Retailers" beause they and a couple of other similar outfits have such a variety of things for sale that they fit in multiple categories.

Hope y'all will find this useful and please feel free to add any other 1911 related links. :smt1099


----------



## scooter

Brass Balls said:


> Thanks guys! I ran into a 10k character max per post so posted two which should leave plenty of room to add any other useful links.
> 
> Brownells is there I just included them in a seperate category called "Mega Retailers" beause they and a couple of other similar outfits have such a variety of things for sale that they fit in multiple categories.
> 
> Hope y'all will find this useful and please feel free to add any other 1911 related links. :smt1099


Uuuumm........I Dont think ya missed any.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

*Thanks Brass...*

I just have to say that I have lost track on how many times I have used Brass Balls 1911 links list....one of the best posts ever... IMHO
Once again thanks BB..... :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I might cave overlooked it but http://www.cdnnsports.com Is a pretty good place.:smt023

WEll..i see that site is not working...sorry guys


----------



## AC_USMC 03

Lots of good info guys


----------



## Sarge43

Can I submit www.thefinergrain.com for consideration on the grip makers list?
Sarge


----------



## tag

WOW. Been seaching for these kind of sites. Thanks BB (and everyone) for putting them together.


----------



## Frank45

Nice job BB some worth while info, just printed it out. When I get some time I"ll surf. A big thanks.:watching:


----------



## VAMarine

*10-8 Performance Links*

*Articles*

*1911* Parts & Accessories

*10-8 Performance Blog*


----------



## lovefshn

Excellent information. Thank you for the research.

Lovefshn


----------



## dirtybird

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------

